# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Vocht in knie

## Agnes574

Hoi allemaal,

Weet iemand tips/raad/advies om zélf iets aan vocht in de knie te doen??
Of kan enkel een arts dit?
En wat doen ze daaraan dan?? 
Er is mij verteld dat vocht in de knie wijst op een ontsteking, dus ontstekingsremmers neem ik al... foto's waren goed, uit echo bleek vocht!
4 jan naar arts voor vocht in linkerknie; weet totaal niet wat te verwachten...
Xx Ag

----------


## Agnes574

Zie hier het 'begin-verhaal'  :Wink: 
http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=11446

----------


## Ronald68

Rust houden en koelen.
Kan namelijk allerlei oorzaken hebben, maar het belangrijkste is dat het vocht weg gaat.

----------


## Agnes574

M'n arste zei een ontsteking in de knie .. Weet iemand hoe ze dit 'vocht' eruit halen op orthopedie?? Blijkbaar word dat 4jan gedaan???
Pillen,vocht eruit trekken?? Ik zal 's moeten googlen, want hierover weet ik dus niets!!

... een mens kan niet alles weten hé  :Big Grin: 
Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Een oude vriend van me had altijd vocht in zijn knie, oorzaak ontstekingen door reuma en zijn vele ontstekingsremmers hielpen er niet tegen, hij kreeg een naald in zijn knie en daarmee zoog de arts het vocht op (net zoals bloed afnemen zeg maar) en daarna leerde hij hoe hij dat zelf moest doen omdat het elke keer bleef terugkomen. 
Ik weet niet of ze dit bij jou ook zo doen of dat ze het op een andere manier doen...
In elk geval heel veel sterkte!
Liefs!

----------


## christel1

Met een knie heb ik niet veel ervaring, mijn zoon heeft eens een ontsteking gehad in zijn heupgewricht of er rond. Toen heeft de orthopeed er ook met een heel lange naald het vocht (etter/pus) gaan uittrekken. Bij een knie zal dat natuurlijk niet zo'n lange naald zijn en hij heeft er daarna nooit geen last meer van gehad en het is nu toch al een jaar of 2 geleden. Bij hem was dat wel van een ontsteking en hij moest daarna toch 3 weken met krukken lopen (wat hij natuurlijk niet gedaan heeft) en ontstekingsremmers nemen. Maar hij heeft niet gezegd dat het veel pijn deed of zo, ja wel de ontsteking maar niet het draineren van het vocht in zijn heupzakje (????).... 
Hopelijk ben je er snel van af daarna

----------


## Ronald68

@Agnes,

Als ik dat allemaal zo lees hier boven wens ik je veel sterkte.

----------


## Agnes574

Binnenkort een MRI-scan... we denken aan Plica-syndroom of botsplinters... ??

----------


## dotito

Lieve Aggie,

Wil je bij deze heel veel sterkte toewensen, en hopelijk is je knie snel iets beter.

Liefs Do

----------


## christel1

Hopelijk komt er uit de MRI iets uit, wat is plica-syndroom eigenlijk ?

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Hopelijk komt er iets uit de MRI zodat je goed behandeld kan worden en de pijn in je knie betert!

@ Christel,
Ik wist zelf ook niet wat plica syndroom is dus heb ik even gegoogled en kan uit op
*Plica syndroom:*
De plica is een stuk synovial weefsel dat een overblijfsel is van de embryonale ontwikkeling van de knie. Het scheidt de drie delen, waaruit de knie zich later ontwikkelt. Tijdens het tweede trimester van de foetale ontwikkeling, verdwijnt normaliter dit weefsel. Bij 50-70% van de mensen verdwijnt deze echter niet volledig. De knie heeft in principe 4 synoviale plica’s. Echter alleen de plica aan de binnenzijde kan klachten veroorzaken. De oorzaak van het synovial plica syndroom is doorgaans overbelasting. Met name het repeterende karakter van de fietsbewegingen speelt een rol. Echter traumata, door bijvoorbeeld een val op de knie, kunnen deze klacht ook doen ontstaan. Het synoviaal plica syndroom begint meestal als een lichte pijnklacht, meestal aan de binnenzijde van de knieschijf. Uiteindelijk ontwikkelt deze zich tot een scherpe pijn. In sommige gevallen is er sprake van zwelling. Soms is er een klik hoorbaar. Met name kniebuiging is provocatief voor de klachten. Veelal wordt deze klacht aangezien voor een patellofemuraal syndroom. 
_(Bron: bikemedical.com)_ en hier staat info over oorzaak, onderzoek en behandeling met plaatjes  :Wink:

----------


## geeer

Hallo,



ik ben op 6 feb 2012 geopereerd aan de voorste kruisband en ben nu een jaar in revalidatie 1x gym 1x in de week veldtraining en heb al een paar maal een knellend gevoel achter in de knieholte gevoeld na een echo bleek dat er vocht zat achter in de knieholte waarschijnlijk een baker cyste

Meestal is het ontstaan van een cyste een uiting van een andere aandoening aan de knie. Een gewricht maakt meer vloeistof als het beschadigd is. Dit kan komen door bijvoorbeeld reumatoïde artritis, artrose, een blessure of een ontsteking van het gewricht, of meniscus

De vloeistof verspreid zich naar de knieholte door een van de openingen van het achterste kapsel. Hierdoor ontstaat de zwelling.

mij is aangeraden het voorlopig rustig aan te doen en kijken of de zwelling verdwijnt,
zo niet dan word een mri scan aanbevolen om te kijken wat de oorzaak is van dat teveel aan vocht.
Mensen let wel vocht onstaat niet zomaar er is altijd een relatie met een of andere aandoening van het gewricht maar is soms lastig op te sporen laat je daroom goed voorlichten en raadpleeg een gerenomeerde orthpeed en fisiotherapeut

sterkte allemaal ik houd jullie op de hoogte

geeer

----------

